# Viveza 2 problem



## Joey M (Nov 19, 2013)

On some photos that I want to edit in Viveza 2 I'm getting this message: "Could not be opened because it contains transparency information". Any idea what this is about?


----------



## Selwin (Nov 19, 2013)

Hi Joey, welcome!

Some Nik software can't handle transparency on certain file types, such as PNG. I know this is true in Silver Efex, but I don't use Viveza a lot so I'd have to test it. First, some questions:

1. Are you invoking Viveza2 from Lightroom, from Photoshop CS or stand alone?
2. Could you tell us what kind of files get this error message? Are there other files that can be opened and processed correctly? How are they different from the first category, such as:
- File Type (RAW, JPEG, TIFF, PSD, PNG, other)?
- Did you process the problematic files in other software first? Did you apply transparency / layers in that other software?


----------



## Selwin (Nov 19, 2013)

So meanwhile I did some testing with layers containing transparency and png files, in CS6 and Viveza2 + Silver Efex Pro 2. Indeed, as stated above, Silver Efex Pro 2 can't use transparency in PNG files. PNG's without transparency load well and are editable. Silver Efex Pro 2 doesn't issue an error message though, it simply loads the image, after which it becomes obvious that it can't handle the transparency.

Viveza2, on the other hand, could easily handle all of my test files. No error messages, no problems. 

Awaiting your input and going in for the night (I'm on Amsterdam time )


----------



## Joey M (Nov 20, 2013)

Hi Selwin,

After reading your questions I determined that the photos that I had problems with were originally raw files in Lightroom 5.0 that I had processed in Photoshop CS5 for lens correction and spotting.  They came back to Lightroom as Tiff files and I then pulled down the "edit in Viveza 2" in Lightroom and that's when I got the message. I did not use layers in Photoshop or apply any type of transparency. My first thought was that there was highlight clipping and that it could not be processed for that reason. But I don't see any clipping in those files. I use all the Nik plugins and I've only found this in Viveza 2. Thanks for your thoughts and help.
Jerry


----------



## Selwin (Nov 20, 2013)

Ah, it's Jerry, not Joey. Well my next question then is: which LR5 release are you running? If 5.0, I think it's wise to step up to 5.2 and see how you go with this problem. You could even try the 5.3 RC.


----------



## Joey M (Nov 21, 2013)

Thanks Selwin. I will download Lightroom 5.2. I also need to upgrade Photoshop to CS6 so that Lightroom and Photoshop will be on the same page with Camera Raw. I have been reluctant to make any changes when I read about problems with Nik plugins after upgrades.
Sorry about the name confusion. I'm known by both names, Jerry and Joe.


----------



## Selwin (Nov 21, 2013)

You may want to try to update a shadow copy of your boot drive, instead of the real one. You'll need a spare hard drive that you must format in disk utility, using GUID partition table and HFS+ file system. Then download your free copy of CCC or SuperDuper and clone your boot drive to the spare drive. Reboot from the spare drive and install as you see fit. Experiment, reinstall, do whatever you need to do to make it work. And remember your steps. As soon as everything works, you can do one of the following:
1. Clone the spare back to your boot drive (easiest)
2. Make sure you kept all of your notes, restart fromyour boot drive and repeat your steps (safest)

While you're at it, you may even consider to maintain (create a clone regularly) a good functioning clone of your boot drive, so that you can revert to that when at some point your boot drive crashes.


----------



## Hal P Anderson (Nov 21, 2013)

Selwin,

Did you post that last message in the right thread?


----------



## Selwin (Nov 22, 2013)

Hi Hal,

Yes I feel like I did. If Jerry is "reluctant to make changes " (to updating his LR and PS versions)  because he's afraid his Nik collection may stop working, doing the update on a clone is a good way to make sure that your original boot drive isn't harmed and to find out which update approach will work.

I admit it's a bit of work (not a lot, but a bit) so it should be regarded as a last resort.


----------



## davidedric (Nov 22, 2013)

I did experience some problems with Nik after upgrading to 5.2.   However, if you have the Nik bundle you can download and reinstall for free.  That solved my problem, at least.   And the support desk were extremely helpful in sending me the link I needed.


----------



## Joey M (Nov 22, 2013)

Thanks David and Selwin. I am in the middle of 2 projects that I want to finish before making any changes. David's advice is what I was thinking I could do if I experience any problems with Nik after upgrading Lightroom. Nik was based in San Diego where I live and I use to be able to just pick up the phone and solve problems before Google but their old phone number is not working. I'm a rabid photographer and not much of a tech guy.
Thanks again for all the help and enlightenment.
Jerry


----------

